# dbol vs anavar



## ken Sass (Sep 16, 2014)

so my last meet i used d-bol for 3 weeks prior. i was wondering how you guys felt about running anavar for 3 weeks prior to my next meet? i can run a higher dose of var, it won't effect my bp as bad, no a.i. needed.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 16, 2014)

Var is yummy. POB will not back me up on this cuz he says var is for girls.  I've ran it a few times for 5-6 weeks at a time with good results. It really starts working at 3 weeks so I'd suggest running it for 6. Although I have heard you could run it as long as 12.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2014)

Var is best for on cycle to keep most gains Dbol and Drol is best for a meet for that extra water and strength but keep in mind your meet PR's will not translate to the gym for training as you will lose strength coming off Dbol and Drol.

So if you bench 450 at a meet it will drop to about 440 or so when you come off.

Personally I don't like compounds that lose too much strength coming off, compounds like tren, NPP and Var you keep a lot more of the gains.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Var is yummy. POB will not back me up on this cuz he says var is for girls.  I've ran it a few times for 5-6 weeks at a time with good results. It really starts working at 3 weeks so I'd suggest running it for 6. Although I have heard you could run it as long as 12.



POB changed his tune about Var after running a certain labs Var, maybe he never had good Var until then.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 16, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> POB changed his tune about Var after running a certain labs Var, maybe he never had good Var until then.



Sooner or later all members of this board are introduced to their feminine side.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 16, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> POB changed his tune about Var after running a certain labs Var, maybe he never had good Var until then.



Hahahahaha. 


He must have got some of the yummy stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Sooner or later all members of this board are introduced to their feminine side.



To be honest it's TC that brings that out without running a proper bitch blocker.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 16, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> To be honest it's TC that brings that out without running a proper bitch blocker.



I figured it was peer pressure.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 16, 2014)

Dbol gets me huge with a decent amount of water retention

Anavar I ran once and really enjoyed it, wasn't as strong as dbol for strength but I noticed amazing pumps.

For a meet I would take dbol


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 16, 2014)

I've never picked up a lot of strength from var like I do from dbol/drol. I've been using it more for injury recovery and really brings out definition while on trt. Used it once on a tren cycle but tren was dominant so really noticed nothing great from the var...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

either compound gives good strength gains.If I was u I would time your meet with peeking out the oral your using.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 16, 2014)

Screw them both and run some Halo!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 16, 2014)

Are the injectable versions less harsh on the liver?

I'm a boozebag


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 16, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Screw them both and run some Halo!



Now that's a good suggestion...


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 16, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Screw them both and run some Halo!



Kens not as fukkin crazy as we are. Lol

Halo+ tren+ drol = HUGE PR


----------



## shenky (Sep 16, 2014)

Not a PLer, nor have I used var (yet), but my last run with DBOL I was benching damn near 2x the weight I push natty. I was also a water balloon. Idk if being a powerlifter requires endurance, but until I started taking something to lower my BP, I had none


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 16, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Kens not as fukkin crazy as we are. Lol
> 
> Halo+ tren+ drol = HUGE PR


ken is to old to get that crazy lol. but maybe a short cycle of halo??


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 16, 2014)

shenky said:


> Not a PLer, nor have I used var (yet), but my last run with DBOL I was benching damn near 2x the weight I push natty. I was also a water balloon. Idk if being a powerlifter requires endurance, but until I started taking something to lower my BP, I had none



Endurance ? Lol... They pick it up and put it down then go eat...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dbol for sure for strength. I didn't notice much strength gains from var but I was also running tren so I attributed the strength from that. Var gave me insane pumps, different from dbol. I get bad back pumps on dbol but don't on var. But I can write a 4 sentence email on var and my hands cramp up. If it's strength you're going for, stick with dbol. What dose do you run dbol at ken? You could probably run 50mg drol with an AI and not have any higher bp then 50mg dbol.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 16, 2014)

halo for just 2 or 3 weeks will make a BIG difference.... just make sure you aren't near any walls or people, they may not be around for that long


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

i wanna try this halo shit


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 16, 2014)

Get Some said:


> halo for just 2 or 3 weeks will make a BIG difference.... just make sure you aren't near any walls or people, they may not be around for that long



And don't go getting crazy with the weights. Many a tendon has been torn at the altar of halo!


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 16, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Dbol for sure for strength. I didn't notice much strength gains from var but I was also running tren so I attributed the strength from that. Var gave me insane pumps, different from dbol. I get bad back pumps on dbol but don't on var. But I can write a 4 sentence email on var and my hands cramp up. If it's strength you're going for, stick with dbol. What dose do you run dbol at ken? You could probably run 50mg drol with an AI and not have any higher bp then 50mg dbol.


low just 15mg


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i wanna try this halo shit


i have to agree with buns, a short trip down halo road should be ok


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 16, 2014)

Never tried halo but I'm on day 6 of a drol/dbol combo and it's not letting me down by any means. Halo will probably turn you into the hate **** offspring of Adrian Peterson and Ray Rice. Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, we're beating everybody's ass


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i wanna try this halo shit





Halo is exclusively sold to Power Lifters so you can't have any.


----------

